

Google Doesn't Believe Wi-Fi Data Collection Didn't Break U.S. Law - moolave
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703509404575301012138471350.html?mod=rss_Technology

======
nostrademons
Your double-negative headline asserts the opposite of what the article says.

